# Maui to Pearl Harbor?



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

Any suggestions for a good tour company to book with?

Starting in Maui, OGG and a day trip to Pearl & back.

Thanks,


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

Wish I could help you with this but my wife and I used Norwegian Cruise Lines to tour the islands two years ago. We used the day tour packages they provided. We also spent a few days in Honolulu first where we contracted with a particular tour guide to bus/guide us to Pearl Harbor and then back to the hotel. I can get you the name of the tour company if you need it.


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

I see there are several tour companies that run day tours between Maui and Honolulu for about $300, with a full tour of the events, etc.

Wanted to know if one stood out from the rest. 

Ken, IM me that info & I will take a look for sure, thanks.


----------



## LeatherSOUL (May 8, 2005)

You can get interisland airfares for $29 one way now days. You may be able to do it on your own without a tourguide.


----------



## LeatherSOUL (May 8, 2005)

And PH is about 10 minutes away from the airport by the way.


----------



## bwep (Apr 17, 2005)

If one is going to travel interisland using the destination airlines, stay away from Island Air. Just returned from lanai and had terrible trouble with Island air, as did a number of our friends. Was informed by TSA members and a variety of workers who all reported to stay away. If travelling between Honolulu and Maui I would go with Hawaiin, Princess or Aloha Air. I must admit the airstrip in Kapalua is easy and beautiful, but Island Air sucks!!


----------



## LeatherSOUL (May 8, 2005)

Yes, stick with Hawaiian or Aloha.


----------

